# want to meet a really wild show presenter , steve backshaw



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

Steve Backshaw presenter of the Really Wild Show and various reptile documentarys will be signing his new book "Venom" on the 16th December at the Reptile Zone in Bristol, There is limited space on this so please email [email protected] if you plan on attending, Steve is an interesting guy who has alot of experience with venomous snakes, there will be a handling demonstration during the day, soft drinks will also be provided, as well as mince pies as were so near christmas. It should be a fun and interesting day, for all the family, there will be othere reptiles to see and experience so come along, book it in your diary, and email us, we specifically aimed it for sunday so your christmas shopping isnt spoilt. Doors will be open at 11.00am, Steve will be there till 3.00pm, look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah stick rory and i down for that pete.. been meaning to bring him to meet you lot and see the shop anyway..

just tell adam to behave :lol2:

N


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

If anyone is planning on coming along it would be great if you could send us an email so we have an idea of how many mince pies and soft drinks to buy in.

Nerys, just remember to wear some non slippy shoes so you dont slip on Adams drool:mf_dribble::whistling2::whip:


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds good, I may be coming.

Isn't his name Backshall?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

did he not critisise keeping king cobras or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

i'll be there!!!


----------

